# 1960's huffy galaxy



## revelution_resto (Aug 20, 2007)

any one interested in trading a pre war to 50's project for this bike?1960's huffy galaxy in good condision only missing the front fender.


----------



## danielbugs (Aug 20, 2008)

*Huffy Galaxie bicycle*

Do you still have the 1960s Huffy Galaxie and, if so, is it a boys or girls model?  What shape or condition is the headlight in?  Do you have photos of it?  Also, would you consider selling it and at what price?

Thanks!!


----------



## coogan9 (Aug 9, 2009)

*huffy galaxy boys bike*

hello i have a boys blue huffy galaxy bike it is used but in good shape i will be taking pic. to post soon if interested will post i live in Minnesota


----------

